# Started the ECDM 29 today.....



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

They had a 17/14 ready to coat....and will be doing so this Thursday. White with these decals (only pic I could find of this paint scheme was this El Jefe).










XTR DI2, 2x11, Nox carbon rims, CK hubs (blue rear, red front) and headset, Middleburn cranks, Loop single stanchion 140, haven't decided on brakes yet.

Pics will follow, of course!

Mark Russell
Tucson


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrMarkR said:


> They had a 17/14 ready to coat....and will be doing so this Thursday. White with these decals (only pic I could find of this paint scheme was this El Jefe).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome congrats!! You will love it!

Can't wait to hear about the Di2. I'm drooling over that wheelset

I think you meant "single crown", but if not, it sounds like a "lefty".


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Exciting!


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

How do you get the chain to stay up on the back crank? That's looks like an odd optical illusion in the picture.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure what you mean? There are 2 chain rings (right side drive) on the stoker crank spider....is that what you're talking about?


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Aahhhh. That makes sense.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Frame shipped today....everything else is ready except the rims....it's gonna take 4 weeks for the special drilling.

That will give me time to work out the custom wiring harness/routing for the DI2.

Getting excited!


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Frame arrived yesterday....collecting everything else afap. Rim drilling will be the limiting factor (3-4 weeks to have them drilled for 36 spokes).

https://www.facebook.com/Di2SeatPostBatteryKits?fref=ts will be doing my seatpost battery and wiring harness for the XTR Di2. Gene did both of the other setups for my single and our Robusta and they worked awesome...I highly recommend him!

More pics to follow...


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Two boxes with all parts (except wheels) due in Tucson tomorrow or Saturday....I feel like a kid a couple of days away from Christmas!


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Some progress! All of the Di2 wiring is finished. I'll need to make a small custom rectangular rubber grommet for where the wires enter the boom tube thru the front BB shell. Sherwood puts a 1/2" vent hole there, and I had to use a dremel to window it to the size of the internal Di2 coupler. The other issue has been finding 11sp 28-30/38-40 chainrings. The 2x Di2 front derailleur only has a 10 tooth capacity?!? I have a set of Wickwerks rings coming in a 41/33, which gets me where I need to be on gear inches, with the X-Dome 10-42 cassette.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Windowing the round hole to rectangular...








Nox carbon rims on CK hubs....1650 gms!









On Sherwood's suggestion, I drilled a 6mm hole at the front of the swingarm which gave me an entry for the rr der wire, with it exiting at the vent hole at the rear. I then cut sections of the Shimano tape to route the wire up, across thru the frame to where it enters the boom tube on the non-drive side. The fr der wire enters on the drive side.

















More pics to follow....


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally finished.....what an adventure. Lots of challenges finding the right chainring setup, but with Alex's/MTB Tandems help, we got it worked out. Bled the brakes this evening and rode it around the compound with a headlamp to seat the brakes!!

Tomorrow the wifey and I ride it! (anyone want to suggest some starting points on shock/fork pressures?!?!?)


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm................very nice :thumbsup:.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Better pics....


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Looking pretty pimp!


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow that looks sharp Mark...
How's the 2x11 working for you?

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

XC Mike said:


> Wow that looks sharp Mark...
> How's the 2x11 working for you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


So far, it's great. We only have one ride (about an hour) on it...but will be out for some longer rides over the weekend.

I will be using the e-project software to fine tune the synchro shift feature....hopefully can do that next week. RIght now we're riding it in manual mode which is great. The Di2 on the MTB looks like it's going to be even better/more crisp/more of an impact than the road bikes, which we have on our Robusta, and I have on one of my singles.

The bike weighs 44 lbs, which is about 2 lbs less than our Fandango. The rear suspension looks like it's going to be very nice, particularly since it's coming at a weight savings, rather than increase. Even though my wife is a very light, and very competent stoker, she was amazed at how much easier it is to stay seated and pedaling, while plowing over stuff that we have to stop pedaling and stand for on the Fandango.

More detailed ride reports to follow after we get some hours on it....!


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet bike!

How's the cc dbinline?
I would image you'll need at least one large volume spacer in it. To get the sag and travel use worked out right. 

I have a cc inline on my single bike and a DBAir cs on my ECDM. So far not sure it's what I was hoping for (on the ECDM). But we are a fairly heavy team. Stoker hasn't been riding much and I've had my share of injuries and health issues so we haven't been out on it enough since I added the CC shock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

It's stock for now, and looks like it's going to work fine. ~20% sag and using just a tad less than full travel on the biggest hits at the single track we rode at. We'll test it more on some other trails over the next few weeks. We're 290 team weight.

Stoker loves the full suspension, btw. Not that she ever disliked the Fandango, but "once you go full suspension....you never go back", or something like that...har!


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

The bike looks awesome! I'm sure you will have many great adventures on the new ECDM - we love ours!


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking rig. Get yourself one of these to finish her off (that is my El Gran Jefé in your original post).


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Oooohh I like! Where did you get it??


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

https://kustomcaps.com/collections/limited-edition-caps/products/star-roundel-w-bolt
Cheers!


----------

